# Dp/Dr hasn't ruin my life at all :D



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm 18 and I've had dp/dr for 2 months , Yes sometimes the symptoms are really intense 
but you wanna know something ? this hasn't ruin my life or at least I should say I haven't let this ruin my life








I recently graduated early from high school, and also recently got a job interview and got THE JOB








and i have met a lot of people in my job too .
My life is basically the same like before the only difference is that I have Dp/Dr 
I keep on watching movies with my family and laughing







YES sometimes I see them as strangers 
but in my head I tell myself " this people are my parents and If i see them like this is because Dp/Dr " 
and just stop thinking about it. I keep on going out with my friends and laughing out loud.
I keep on going out with my boyfriend and having a great time with him going to the movies or dinner
and just enjoying the moment. I go take walks and one of the things I like to do is just observe everything.
Yes it looks different but remember that it is your Dp/Dr and it makes you see things different but they keep
being completely REAL . 
I put my music on out loud and dance around. I eat healthy more than before







( before i was a really bad junk food eater )
Basically i'm doing everything I use to do before my Dp/Dr came. To be honest I feel good








And each day I keep thinking less and less about Dp/Dr because obviously I keep myself busy. I wanted to post this
let people know how you can overcome this







Seriously If Dp/Dr is ruining your life it's because YOU and only YOU are letting
it ruin it. Stop crying or depressing about it. STAND UP! get a job , go out , meet people, sign up for a club
DO SOMETHINGGGGGG! the more you think about it the worst it gets. The more you complain or depress about it
the worst it gets. It's all in your head. Dp/Dr hasn't prove there is a short-term or a long-term it has prove
there is weaker and stronger people. I have a great brother as my psychologist







and it's what he has told me ( his beliefs)
and even if it wasn't true it makes me feel great each day. And I don't know what else to say. Oh and for the negative people
who post negative stuff please stop understand people ARE SCARE and ask yourself why you still have this (negativeness). For all of you
that have it. Try some of the things I do







please. Stay strong, this will go away. My brother uses this alot NEGATIVE THINGS(stress,
anxiety , problems,etc. ) BROUGHT DP/DR TO YOUR LIFE , SO POSITIVE ( enjoy your life, eat healthy, exercise etc.) THINGS SHOULD TAKE 
IT AWAY)
Good luck to everyone


----------



## justaksh (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey I agree so much with u... finally found sumthin +ve thanks for peppin me up! Do u take any meds or therapy?


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

justaksh said:


> Hey I agree so much with u... finally found sumthin +ve thanks for peppin me up! Do u take any meds or therapy?


No , no doctors no meds







I strongly believe the only thing that can help you from recovering is just YOU, YOURSELF.

but if you are like a sensible person and sometimes feel so scare or depressed which is totally normal
cause I we are all different some can't take this dp/dr thing if you are like that 
I recommend you to go talk to a really GOOD psychologists someone with whom you feel comfortable.
If you feel like talking or anything or any advices







message me


----------



## Liberty (Mar 19, 2012)

I love this post.


----------

